# Maple Story= Broken Keyboard?



## Katarael (Jul 8, 2007)

I'm having keyboard problems. Everytime I turn on Maple Story my keyboard stops working. It wont respond to anything. It happened yesterday and I finally plugged it into another USB port, but today when I tried to log into my Maple Story account, it broke that USB port too. Now it doesn't work in any of the USB ports. I have Windows Vista. Has anyone else had this problem? If so, how did you fix it?

Oh, and this just started happening yesterday, and I've been playing Maple Story for about a week now on this computer. The computer is brand new.


----------



## domin88er (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi yeah i am having the same maplestory keyboard problems with my band new windows vista computer
its lets me play maplestory for a while and when i quit and i go to play again the keyboard stops working and i have 6 USB ports and it stopped working in all of them.
so i tried a new keyboard and the same thing happend...
whats going on?


----------



## Katarael (Jul 8, 2007)

I'm postitive that it's not the keyboard. I think it's Vista/Maple Story. I just don't know how to fix it. 

I haven't played Maple Story in a few months and this problem stopped occuring.


----------



## InternetSurfer (Oct 28, 2007)

Good for you.


----------



## Bailycaius (Mar 22, 2008)

Its not only Vista, I have the same problem and I use Xp SP2... 

I think the real problem is with either with something in the program or again the keyboard. I have tried this with more than one computer and get the same results..

It may also be something with your ISP


----------



## badman01 (May 1, 2008)

This problem happened to me last year... I still can't figure out a way to play this game but I do have a solution for helping to fix the usb ports that this game breaks.

In Vista, you have to go to device manager you should see your usb ports listed among all the other things. you must uninstall the corrupted ones (mine had little !s on them!) and then "scan for new hardware" to replace them. It fixes your keyboard problem but still no game.


----------



## khaki27 (Aug 1, 2008)

oh wow. i've been having the same exact problem. i didn't even suspect Maple Story. my wireless mouse and keyboard share the same receiver, so why is it only the keyboard that doesn't want to work?


----------

